# Rauceby, Lincoln, Autumn 2013 - a bit pic heavy



## chloelaura (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry I can't remember the exact month I went! My first 'big' explore, and my first time properly taking photos in quite a dark environment so forgive me for some dodgy pics 
It was nice weather so all in all a nice day  The greenhouse was my favourite part - especially pretty in the sun!

Pasted from Wiki:
Rauceby Hospital, originally called Kesteven County Asylum, is a now-defunct mental institution in the parish of Quarrington, Lincolnshire, England. Building work was commenced in 1897, the facility was completed and opened in 1902. After changing hands and names several times the main hospital building was closed in 1998 and abandoned for several years. From 2004 parts of the site underwent redevelopment to convert it into private housing. The hospital buildings included a chapel (now deconsecrated), two graveyards, a mortuary and various tunnels connecting wards (under the corridors).

I'm under the impression that building work has been halted as of late because of lack of funds or something? Don't quote me on that though.

Anyway, onto the photos!























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 2, 2014)

Fantastic photos, cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 3, 2014)

I do like the glasshouse its a beauty.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Sep 3, 2014)

you went at the beginning of December, nice pics btw


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 3, 2014)

One of my favourites, always good to see
thanks for sharing


----------



## chloelaura (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone!



roomthreeonefive said:


> you went at the beginning of December, nice pics btw



Yeah I remembered I posted on 28dl when I went, it was def. the beginning of December  I'm more active on this site now though


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 26, 2014)

that greenhouse really is something special...I hope that can fit into the new plans somehow

You have done well in the dark some lovely shots....tripod, self timer...bosh

Thanx for the update


----------

